# Ubisofts New DRM Fails...



## peck1234 (Aug 27, 2008)

http://news.cnet.com/8301-27076_3-20003120-248.html?part=rss&subj=news&tag=2547-1_3-0-20


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

Well I say good for the hackers. If I buy a copy of a game, I have the right to be able to play it anywhere I bring my laptop, not just anywhere that has an internet connection. Darn you Ubisoft for requiring that connection. What if you want to play on the subway? Well you can't! Darn you Ubisoft, darn you to heck!


----------



## peck1234 (Aug 27, 2008)

namenotfound said:


> Well I say good for the hackers. If I buy a copy of a game, I have the right to be able to play it anywhere I bring my laptop, not just anywhere that has an internet connection. Darn you Ubisoft for requiring that connection. What if you want to play on the subway? Well you can't! Darn you Ubisoft, darn you to heck!


I couldn't agree more.


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

.
Ubisoft's DRM Cracked - For Real This Time



> A few days after the release of Assassin's Creed 2, naughty piracy sites were announcing they had cracked Ubisoft's Online Services Platform. Turns out, that wasn't entirely true. While it was possible to load into the game, players were unable to advance past a certain memory block.





> Ubisoft's always-on digital rights management solution, dubbed the "Online Services Network," has apparently been circumvented by hackers. News of its arrival on peer-to-peer file-sharing networks began circulating in places like social-news site Reddit Wednesday morning.


http://news.cnet.com/8301-27076_3-20003120-248.html

.


----------

